

Are we ready for companies that run themselves? - jarsin
http://aeon.co/magazine/technology/are-we-ready-for-companies-that-run-themselves/

======
solocshaw
I saw Buterin's talk that same year at the Texas Bitcoin Conference. I believe
he's laid out the organizational baseline for a distributed future. But I am
worried about possible malicious use cases like NSA-backed botnets.

Can someone tell me if it's even possible that these types of contracts be
blacklisted?

~~~
programmarchy
Maybe an organization only trusts friends or friends of friends. The NSA isn't
the only one that can put people on lists.

------
ForHackernews
Now I just need to finish my AI that founds tech startups...

~~~
programmarchy
Doesn't need to be AI, just has to automatically execute contracts given
certain parameters and human inputs.

